

The Steam Machine - Valve's new gaming system unboxing. - sergiotapia
http://imgur.com/a/LpuE8

======
sergiotapia
And thread where the OP is answering questions:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/1swi29/the_steam_mac...](http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/1swi29/the_steam_machinebox_came/)

One neat thing about it is that there are 300 holes on the side with 1 drilled
to designate the beta tester. Pretty slick!

